# وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية



## Coptic Man (6 مارس 2011)

حصل "اليوم السابع" على وثيقة تجسسية من جهاز أمن الدولة بمدينة نصر حول الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الديار المصرية، حيث تزعم الوثيقة التى حملت عبارة "سرى للغاية" ارتباط الدكتور على جمعة بالعديد من العلاقات النسائية، وادعت أنه يتردد عنه فى نطاق ضيق تعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية. 

وزعمت الوثيقة أن جهاز أمن الدولة عقد لقاء مع إحدى السيدات التى سبق لها الزواج من جمعة وهى حفيدة المرحوم الشيخ شلتوت، وتدعى مها عبد الفتاح شلتوت، حيث تنقل عنها أن المذكور- أى جمعة- تربطه بأسرتها صلة صداقة قديمة مما دفعها للاتصال به اوائل عام 2003 نظرا لمرورها بظروف نفسية سيئة نتيجة طلاقها من زوجها الثانى ووفاة شقيقها –صديق المفتى.

وادعى التقرير أن حفيدة شلتوت عقدت قرانها على جمعة بمسكنها الكائن بجاردن سيتى وشهد عليه كل من خالها وعمها دون أن يطلع المأذون الذى كان برفقة المفتى على وثيقة طلاقها الثانى قبل العقد بحسب زعم الوثيقة.

وواصلت الوثيقة مزاعمها حيث قالت إنه بناء على طلبها المتكرر قدم لها المفتى وثيقة زواج اكتشفت تغيير توقيعها وتاريخ العقد المحرر بها وفسر لها ذلك بأنه قام بذلك التعديل بما يتناسب مع وضعه الاجتماعى ومنصبه الحالى.

ونسبت الوثيقة إلى حفيدة شلتوت قولها لأمن الدولة إنها علمت من المفتى خلال فترة زواجهما تكرار زواجه من سيدات أخريات عدد 10 زيجات إلا أنها رفضت ذكر أى من تلك الحالات، كما نفت مرافقتها للمفتى فى أية جولات خارج البلاد.

وزعمت الوثيقة أن علاقة الزواج انتهت بعد تلقى حفيدة شلتوت اتصالا تليفونيا من كريمة المفتى اتهمتها فيه بالارتباط بعلاقة غير شرعية مع المفتى وهو ما دفعه لإنهاء العلاقة متعللا بالخلافات الناجمة عنها فى محيط أسرته إلى جانب ادعائه بإصابته بأحد الأمراض الخطيرة وأنه يخشى نقل العدوى إليها وقدم لها وثيقة طلاق بتاريخ 25 مايو 2004
وتدعى الوثيقة أنه من خلال الكشف بالحاسب الآلى بالأحوال المدنية تبين وجود ثلاثة زيجات باسم المفتى على جمعة ولم يستدل على طلاقات الأولى بتاريخ 18-7-74 من السيدة عفاف على عبد إسماعيل والثانية بتاريخ 21-10-1996 من السيدة هدى عبد الرحمن محمد البدرى والثالثة بتاريخ 21-4-1999 من السيدة جميلة عيد رابح محمد.

وكشفت الوثيقة أن حفيدة شلتوت التقت بالدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء الأسبق وأخبرته بكافة تلك التفاصيل وطلب منها التحرك بصورة رسمية إلا أنها أثرت عدم فضح الأمر خشية التشهير بها بوسائل الإعلام.













ا
المصدر اليوم السابع​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

العب يا جمعة


----------



## Critic (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

*حفيد النبى *
*ابن الوز عوام !*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

وما خفي كان اعظم
كل المصايب مش بتطلع غير من الشيوخ والمنقبين
او بمعني تاني المتدينين جدا ( مظهر فقط )​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

إيه بأة المرض الخطييييييييير اللى عنده و خايف لحسن يعديها
مرض من الأمراض اللى بتتنقل عن طريق الجنس و لا إيه

:fun_oops:

:1286B2~161:

​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

*خجلان بتعدد الزوجات ولا خايف من مرته ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

*ههههههههههههههههه راجل خلبوص*


----------



## BITAR (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

*كان بيجرب يبقى زى صاحبه وحبيبة*
*لكن*
*قفشووووووووة*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

_هى البلد دى مكنش فيها حد عدل ابدا ؟_
_يارب نطلب حميتك من ابليس واعوانة_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

بعد ماخرجت كل حاجه بانت 
ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُمْ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ مَكْتُومٌ لَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ، وَلاَ خَفِيٌّ لَنْ يُعْرَفَ. 
إنجيل متى 10: 26​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

*ربنا قادر ينور قلبه زى اللى قبله ويشوف نور المسيح*
​


----------



## man4truth (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

*ما هو بيعمل زى سيده وسيد المسلميين كلهم
كييف زيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## thunder (7 مارس 2011)

*وثائق امن الدولة المكتشفة ، مسيو علي جمعة متجوز 10*

*غزة - دنيا الوطن
وثيقة تجسسية من جهاز أمن الدولة بمدينة نصر حول الدكتور على جمعة مفتى  الديار المصرية، حيث تزعم الوثيقة التى حملت عبارة "سرى للغاية" ارتباط  الدكتور على جمعة بالعديد من العلاقات النسائية، وادعت أنه يتردد عنه فى  نطاق ضيق تعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية. 

وزعمت الوثيقة أن جهاز أمن الدولة عقد لقاء مع إحدى السيدات التى سبق لها  الزواج من جمعة وهى حفيدة المرحوم الشيخ شلتوت، وتدعى مها عبد الفتاح  شلتوت، حيث تنقل عنها أن المذكور- أى جمعة- تربطه بأسرتها صلة صداقة قديمة  مما دفعها للاتصال به اوائل عام 2003 نظرا لمرورها بظروف نفسية سيئة نتيجة  طلاقها من زوجها الثانى ووفاة شقيقها –صديق المفتى.

وادعى التقرير أن حفيدة شلتوت عقدت قرانها على جمعة بمسكنها الكائن بجاردن  سيتى وشهد عليه كل من خالها وعمها دون أن يطلع المأذون الذى كان برفقة  المفتى على وثيقة طلاقها الثانى قبل العقد بحسب زعم الوثيقة.

وواصلت الوثيقة مزاعمها حيث قالت إنه بناء على طلبها المتكرر قدم لها  المفتى وثيقة زواج اكتشفت تغيير توقيعها وتاريخ العقد المحرر بها وفسر لها  ذلك بأنه قام بذلك التعديل بما يتناسب مع وضعه الاجتماعى ومنصبه الحالى.

ونسبت الوثيقة إلى حفيدة شلتوت قولها لأمن الدولة إنها علمت من المفتى خلال  فترة زواجهما تكرار زواجه من سيدات أخريات عدد 10 زيجات إلا أنها رفضت ذكر  أى من تلك الحالات، كما نفت مرافقتها للمفتى فى أية جولات خارج البلاد.

وزعمت الوثيقة أن علاقة الزواج انتهت بعد تلقى حفيدة شلتوت اتصالا تليفونيا  من كريمة المفتى اتهمتها فيه بالارتباط بعلاقة غير شرعية مع المفتى وهو ما  دفعه لإنهاء العلاقة متعللا بالخلافات الناجمة عنها فى محيط أسرته إلى  جانب ادعائه بإصابته بأحد الأمراض الخطيرة وأنه يخشى نقل العدوى إليها وقدم  لها وثيقة طلاق بتاريخ 25 مايو 2004
وتدعى الوثيقة أنه من خلال الكشف بالحاسب الآلى بالأحوال المدنية تبين وجود  ثلاثة زيجات باسم المفتى على جمعة ولم يستدل على طلاقات الأولى بتاريخ  18-7-74 من السيدة عفاف على عبد إسماعيل والثانية بتاريخ 21-10-1996 من  السيدة هدى عبد الرحمن محمد البدرى والثالثة بتاريخ 21-4-1999 من السيدة  جميلة عيد رابح محمد.

وكشفت الوثيقة أن حفيدة شلتوت التقت بالدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء  الأسبق وأخبرته بكافة تلك التفاصيل وطلب منها التحرك بصورة رسمية إلا أنها  أثرت عدم فضح الأمر خشية التشهير بها بوسائل الإعلام*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق امن الدولة المكتشفة ، مسيو علي جمعة متجوز 10*

هههههههههههههه 
10 بس 
غلبان الراجل ده​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق امن الدولة المكتشفة ، مسيو علي جمعة متجوز 10*

الحسبة لا تكون واحد فى عشرة

بل واحد على عشرة

فكل واحدة لها نصيب العُشر وليس لها واحد كامل


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق امن الدولة المكتشفة ، مسيو علي جمعة متجوز 10*

كل شيء انكشف وبان


----------



## BITAR (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق امن الدولة المكتشفة ، مسيو علي جمعة متجوز 10*

*هذا الشبل*
*من*
*ذاك الاسد*
*يا ما فى جرابك يا حاوى*​


----------



## اليعازر (9 مارس 2011)

*فضائح جنسية و10 زوجات لمفتي الديار المصرية*

*فضائح جنسية و10 زوجات لمفتي الديار المصرية



08 آذار 2011


نشرت احدى الصحف المصرية وثيقة حول الدكتور علي جمعة مفتي الديار المصرية تزعم ارتباطه بالعديد من العلاقات النسائية، ذكرت أنه يتردد عنه في نطاق ضيق تعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية.
وجاء فيها أن جهاز أمن الدولة عقد لقاء مع إحدى السيدات التي سبق لها الزواج من جمعة، وهي حفيدة الشيخ شلتوت، وتدعى مها عبدالفتاح شلتوت، حيث تنقل عنها أن جمعة تربطه بأسرتها صلة صداقة قديمة، مما دفعها للاتصال به مطلع 2003 نظرا لمرورها بظروف نفسية سيئة نتيجة طلاقها من زوجها الثاني ووفاة شقيقها صديق المفتي.

وأشار التقرير إلى أن حفيدة شلتوت عقدت قرانها على جمعة بمسكنها الكائن بغاردن سيتي وشهد عليه كل من خالها وعمها من دون أن يطلع المأذون الذي كان برفقة المفتي على وثيقة طلاقها الثاني قبل العقد بحسب الوثيقة.
ولفتت الوثيقة الى إنه بناء على طلبها المتكرر قدم لها المفتي وثيقة زواج اكتشفت تغيير توقيعها وتاريخ العقد المحرر بها، وفسر لها ذلك بأنه قام بذلك التعديل بما يتناسب مع وضعه الاجتماعي ومنصبه الحالي.

ونسبت الوثيقة إلى حفيدة شلتوت قولها لأمن الدولة إنها علمت من المفتي خلال فترة زواجهما تكرار زواجه من سيدات أخريات بلغ 10 زيجات، إلا أنها رفضت ذكر أي من تلك الحالات، كما نفت مرافقتها للمفتي في أي جولات خارج البلاد.

ولفتت الوثيقة الى أن علاقة الزواج انتهت بعد تلقي حفيدة شلتوت اتصالا تلفونيا من كريمة المفتي اتهمتها فيه بالارتباط بعلاقة غير شرعية مع المفتي، وهو ما دفعه لإنهاء العلاقة، متعللا بالخلافات الناجمة عنها في محيط أسرته، إلى جانب إشارته إلى إصابته بأحد الأمراض الخطرة، وأنه يخشى نقل العدوى إليها وقدم لها وثيقة طلاق بتاريخ 25 ايار 2004.

وذكرت الوثيقة أنه من خلال الكشف بالحاسب الآلي بالأحوال المدنية تبين وجود ثلاث زيجات باسم المفتي علي جمعة، ولم يستدل على طلاقات، الأولى بتاريخ 18-7-74 من السيدة عفاف علي عبد إسماعيل، والثانية بتاريخ 21-10-1996 من السيدة هدى عبدالرحمن محمد البدري، والثالثة بتاريخ 21-4-1999 من السيدة جميلة عيد رابح محمد.
وكشفت الوثيقة أن حفيدة شلتوت التقت بالدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء الأسبق وأخبرته بكل تلك التفاصيل، وطلب منها التحرك بصورة رسمية إلا أنها آثرت عدم فضح الأمر خشية التشهير بها بوسائل الإعلام.



منقول*


----------



## mnssa (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

هههههههههه اه ياود ياجمعه يا بتاع الغرام


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*

_*مش عارف اقول ايه*_
_*غير ربنا يهديهم بجد*_​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثائق أمن الدولة تكشف فضيحة تجسس الجهاز على فضيلة المفتى على جمعة واتهامه بتعدد زيجاته بصورة سرية*


من شابة نبية فما ظلم بيقلد قدوتة كان نفسة يبقى زية بس اتفقس​


----------

